# working cocker plus poodle



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone has a cockapoo who's parents are working cocker and poodle rather then show cocker or american cocker?

Are they more active etc?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My Gypsys mum was a wroking cocker, she is vey skinny compared to the other. but i wouldnt say she is more active, but my lot in general tend to be calmer than what other hav said their cockapoos are like. Delta is an american cross and i do find her a little more boistris, she get a littl more exited than the others but that may just be a puppy thing lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I have seen stuff saying a working cocker produces a more energetic puppy than a show or American as working dogs are bred to be active, have high energy and stamina.

Flo is an English working cocker x miniature poodle and we have no probs. She has a 45 min to 1 hour off lead walk across countryside once a day and that's fine for her - off lead is key though so she can have a good run, for every mile we walk she covers at least 3 as she goes backward and forward. Around the house she is relaxed and calm and just doodles about watching/following everyone, snoozing and chewing bones - never been hyper or destructive. She seems to have tons of energy once out and would retrieve a ball for hours if you let her but indoors she is fine and laid back.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Donna, mine are both from show cockers , have seen pups that are from working cockers and they appear to look the same. I went for show cockers cos I'd read like you say that a working cocker would be more active so I made sure I chose show . But have no experience of a cockapoo from a working dog . Probably someone on here will have a dog from a working cocker and be able to let you know what they are like.. good luck with your search ... have you seen some pups x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Must have been typing at the sane time as there were no posts here when I started... good that you can both speak up for working cockers. Its hard when you dont know. Mine have that about an hour off lead .. more if its nice and Im enjoying it !! but are fine otherwise Wilf would sleep all day, Mabel may have a crazy half an hour some days but like Kendal said like Delta she's only a puppy x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi my wispa is half working cocker and she too has about an hour off lead every morning and she would happily sleep most of the day and then an half hour walk at night, i dont think there is much in it really both are mad as hatters when on a good run! good luck finding your pup.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys that was really helpful,was abit worried being a working cocker mix would mean they would be TOO energetic but you've put my mind to rest thanks.
Dawny Wispa is gorgeous love his colour!


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

DONNA said:


> Thanks guys that was really helpful,was abit worried being a working cocker mix would mean they would be TOO energetic but you've put my mind to rest thanks.
> Dawny Wispa is gorgeous love his colour!


Just to repeat really - bramble is an English working cocker x miniature poodle, she has pots full of energy when outside, never seems to get tired, but very content and laid back inside. Very loving dog, loves cuddles and plays beautifully with children.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

well folks i breed working x and show x poodle and the working are definatly more hipo than show cockers but that is the lines i have janice


----------



## Roz Fentem (Jan 10, 2011)

*Working cocker x Poodle*

Hi Donna. I own Samson who is a 10 month old working cocker x. My husband and i have found him to be a very high energy, great stamina dog who is difficult to wear out!. He can go out with us off lead for several hours a day. totally loves water, mud, beaches, woodlands. He has strong flushing instincts especially with rabbits, squirils, birds of any kind. if he has not been drained of his energy he can be quite restless in the evening so a tasty pizzle is needed to calm him down. if he does get over tired he can get very grumpy and we need to give him space. He is content with one long walk now that he is older rather than 3 or 4 shorter walks he needed when he was a young puppy. Playing with other dogs/ puppies seems to do him a lot of good. he really enjoys his toys and has never been a problem in the house.
Hope that helps

take care
Roz


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Donna, we've had a show cocker (boy), and a working cocker (girl), and would say there was a huge difference. It was impossible to wear our working cocker out - she was really high energy, very clever and would run and run searching the woods for as long as we stayed out walking. She was beautiful but my goodness, very full on! If you're very active, it would be fine, but in our experience, show cockers are a little bit calmer. Hope that helps.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the info.We live in the country so have lots of great walks close by and also my son is 11 and has cystic fibrosis so we want a dog that has got quite a bit of energy to give him a workout too! My neighbour has springer spangles and their a nightmare too much hard work! so didnt want a dog like that.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilfs mom was a show cocker and he loves being out walking, running and playing and loves getting a scent in the woods but on the other hand will choose to stay in if its really raining.... he'll have a look and not bother without being restless x


----------

